# Sneeky Pete kit



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

ok guys i was wondering if the sneeky pete kit is pretty safe,,and how much more hp can it produce,,and can u feel the power increase???also can i upgrade to a larger bottle and use larger valves?? is it better than this 
http://www.torquewind.tk/ im running a ga16 no internal mods


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> ok guys i was wondering if the sneeky pete kit is pretty safe,,and how much more hp can it produce,,and can u feel the power increase???also can i upgrade to a larger bottle and use larger valves?? is it better than this
> http://www.torquewind.tk/ im running a ga16 no internal mods



dont even mess with a sneeky pete...the only good thing is the initial price...

one lil bottle lasta like 2 races...if your lucky

the kit comes with rubber hose, not stainless steel, so upgrading would not be advised on the rubber lines

inorder to upgrade to a 10lb bottle, youde basically have to buy a whole nother kit, bc it doesnt come with
-bottle
-bottle brackets
-ss line
-proper soleniods
-proper jets

good luck though..if i were you, ide get a zex wet kit, if i were to use nitrous again...it got way to expensive


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

ok so if i do decide to get ol sneeky pete what kinda of power increase will i be noticing...will it be worth it or would it be better to get a zex kit .....i just mainly want to know if the sneeky pete kit will give me a descent boost thats noticable???


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Dont waste your money.

I had it, hardly did anything. Costs $8 to refill for 3 uses max.

Plus, you cant ship the tank once you use it if you wanna sell it. 

Get a Zex kit or save for a turbo kit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Plus, you cant ship the tank once you use it if you wanna sell it.



if i can ship my 10lb bottle by UPS, you should be able to ship the lil ass bottle...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks for the info,,so what kind of price am i looking at for the zex kit shipped? and whats a safe jet to use with it??and is it increase noticable?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> thanks for the info,,so what kind of price am i looking at for the zex kit shipped? and whats a safe jet to use with it??and is it increase noticable?



about $500

i used a 65 shot on my i/h/e equipped GA16, but ide stick with a 55

i loved the power


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if i can ship my 10lb bottle by UPS, you should be able to ship the lil ass bottle...


UPS (the only shipper in this town) refused to ship it. They said they cant ship it. The guy working uses nitrous in his stang so he know how it worked, but federal regulation said nope. Even when I said jsut ship it ground, they wouldnt let me...so I ended up selling everything but the tank for $120 (need the money at the time). So now I got this tank sitting in my garage. $80 paper weight. Oh well, I think its beeter to have it in a garage than in a car.


Bottles are for babies (well so are boobs but I like those, umm anyway.)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Bottles are for babies (well so are boobs but I like those, umm anyway.)



i know thats right

if all you are doing is shipping a SP bottle, simply put it in a shoebox and send it man...they wont know...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

is there a cheaper place than zex.com see theres these lil gay riced out bad attitude cavalier drivers that live nearby.. they have like a 10 man crew,,they all think there really fast and tough,,i just want to make them look so dumb in front of there girls,,i dont plan on keeping the ga in the future i want to do a full sr20det swap but until then i just want to use nitro dont really want to sink much money into the ga,,,anyways whats a good place to get the zex kit for a reasonable price?


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know thats right
> 
> if all you are doing is shipping a SP bottle, simply put it in a shoebox and send it man...they wont know...


This was 4 months ago and they said they had to inspect it. I told them it was car parts. They saw wires and a tank. Looking at it with an xray, they may have thought bomb or chemical or sumpthing. Funny thing was, now i know this was dumb, I opened the valve and sucked out what I could to show them there was nothing in it. The dude with the stang understood but the supervisor didnt...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

lmao sucked the bottle dry ehh



u dudes know anyone on the forums selling a nitrous kit let me know


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> This was 4 months ago and they said they had to inspect it. I told them it was car parts. They saw wires and a tank. Looking at it with an xray, they may have thought bomb or chemical or sumpthing. Funny thing was, now i know this was dumb, I opened the valve and sucked out what I could to show them there was nothing in it. The dude with the stang understood but the supervisor didnt...



they dont xray everything do they??? if they do, i think ide know one mustang with a nice set of flat tires and a key job on the side...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they dont xray everything do they??? if they do, i think ide know one mustang with a nice set of flat tires and a key job on the side...


THe mustang dude was cool with it...the boss wasnt.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but yo man, anyways....

a zex kit is good for simple and quick horsepower-you wont be dissapointed


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

wheres a good resonable place to buy besides zex.com??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> wheres a good resonable place to buy besides zex.com??



importcarpartsplus.com...they are good ass guys, and they are quick and CHEAP

urbanimport.com..hes cool as hell and cheap as well

or good ol' ebay...but make sure the kits are always NEW IN BOX


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

seeet thanx again http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33740&item=2463942663


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> seeet thanx again http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33740&item=2463942663




NO!!!!!


get a new in box kit

try to get one from a store on ebay, not an independent guy

used kits may have leaky lines, scratches everywhere, leaky NMU'S, stripped threads, etc...shit that pics can really show


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

good point better safe than a waste,,,i know i should search but what is the purge kit??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> good point better safe than a waste,,,i know i should search but what is the purge kit??



yea search ...please, cause its had to explain thoroughly...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

im looking at the nitrous works kit,,it seems descent do u know if there worth a shit,,


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> im looking at the nitrous works kit,,it seems descent do u know if there worth a shit,,



ide stick with zex, as it comes with a WOT switch built into the NMU, and onl allows you to spray when at WOT, preventing serious damage if you dont know how to use it...

nitrous works is a domestic company, sit may be harder to find smaller jets (?)

stick with NX, NOS, or ZEX in my honest opinion...

but WOT swtiches can always be bought seprately for pretty cheap, if you do decide to go with anything other than ZEX...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

The PowerWingT nozzle installs in the air inlet tube in front of the intake plenum, providing a quick and easy power installation. This kit includes a PowerWingT nozzle, calibration jets, 10 lb. bottle, mounting brackets, 14 ft. -4 A/N braided stainless steel nitrous feed line, fuel and nitrous solenoids, -4 A/N braided stainless steel fuel and nitrous nozzle feed lines, activation switch, wide-open throttle switch, fuel line and the necessary plumbing fittings and wiring accessories for instant power on demand.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> The PowerWingT nozzle installs in the air inlet tube in front of the intake plenum, providing a quick and easy power installation. This kit includes a PowerWingT nozzle, calibration jets, 10 lb. bottle, mounting brackets, 14 ft. -4 A/N braided stainless steel nitrous feed line, fuel and nitrous solenoids, -4 A/N braided stainless steel fuel and nitrous nozzle feed lines, activation switch, wide-open throttle switch, fuel line and the necessary plumbing fittings and wiring accessories for instant power on demand.



i dunno man...ide go with ZEX still...they have a 1-800 number that you can call anytime from 9-6 and ask them for info...they walk you through installs, problems, etc...they are super nice and i think thats worth alot more that the money you MIGHT save if you go with an off name place


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

true


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry to nag ya is wet or dry better thinking about the NOS kit now lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> sorry to nag ya is wet or dry better thinking about the NOS kit now lol



wet is better it adds fuel when nitrous is sprayed...

yo,if you search on the subject on nitrous, you will find more answeres than i could EVER give you man...peace, and good luck


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2462092707&category=43120


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shit..you wanna pay $700 for a nitrous kit? damn


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

shit i thought it was 375


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> shit i thought it was 375



375 pounds, not dollars...but imout man..good luck, peace....

GET A NEW KIT, NEVER USED


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33740&item=2463345197


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it's 279 without bottle? Crock. I got my NX wet kit used for 175 without bottle.


----------

